# itching to go!!



## hunttip (May 2, 2013)

Hey all!!! I'm really hoping that the weather gets right soon can't wait!


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi hunttip,
In my area which is in Wayne Co. Missouri (Ozark hill country) it is very, dry and no May apples or tulips yet, a very few redbuds barely budding out. It snowed yesterday and has been a long cold winter with more precip than normal. They are calling for decent RAIN SHOWERS over the next few days and day temps of 60s and night temps of 40's. Looks like it's setting up! I can't wait..... Good luck to you.
p.s. Let me know your general area and conditions from time to time and if it helps I will tell you as well.


----------



## turick (Oct 15, 2013)

nice and rainy here here in the st louis area. temps are warming up, but the lows are still getting down into the 30s.


----------



## hunttip (May 2, 2013)

Hey Garden
Looks like the weather has let us down again. Today was going to be in the 60's. The weather man was totally wrong! It only got to about the mid 40's but the moisture is well needed. I'm still a bit new to the mushroom game, still have lots to learn. So Please stay in touch and i will as well. Thanks


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey there,
I got off work early yesterday, about 2 pm, and went out in the bottoms (Stoddard county) for a pretty good jaunt and look about before I drove home. It was wet, cold and breezy down here, I would say about 50 degrees but felt colder. Anyway, I saw fresh jelly roll aka black witch's butter fungi on several fallen oak limbs. As it may not be morels it still makes me happy because its fungi lol and I know the morels will be along soon. We have some really nice and super moist soil under the leaf debris and warmer days coming soon. I am betting that in about 2 weeks it will be on like Donkey Kong lol
I am off tomm and going to hunt my own property. Will let you all know what I see the good earth doing.


----------

